
Google Maps now show subway routes - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/21/googleMapsNowShowSubwayRou.html
======
Batsu
I moved to the Chicago area around a little over a year ago and this feature
has been around at least that long.

It's also available by enabling the "Transit" layer under the "More..."
button, and also the transit layer in the Maps application on Android (and
presumably the iPhone).

It's an incredibly handy feature when you don't know the area and/or combined
with the "Arrive By" option under Public Transit when getting directions.

~~~
maukdaddy
I moved to Chicago three years ago, and it was around even then. The feature
enabled me to quickly learn all of the routes.

------
blahedo
Yes, but in a shockingly poor UI decision, if you click the X to banish the
huge white balloon that covers a quarter of the map and obscures the el line
you want to look at, the balloon does go away but it takes the route line with
it! How perfectly ridiculous.

